# Conexion de unos cascos con un manos libres



## judas (Sep 19, 2008)

hola a todos,

estoy intentando hacer una conexión entre unos cascos (de estos tipicos de telefonista, con auricular y micro) y un manos libres de un equipo radio. La salida de los cascos es un rj11 con 4 pines (2 para el altavoz y 2 para el micro). Consigo escuchar pero no consigo hablar.

No consigo hacer funcionar el microfono y ya no se me ocurre nada. Sabiendo el pineado la conexion con el altavoz es directa y pensaba que el micro tambien pero no funicona. Pienso que es un problema de adaptacion de impedancias...pero no se como adptarlas, ¿alguna idea?

gracias


----------



## asherar (Sep 22, 2008)

judas dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos, ...
> No consigo hacer funcionar el microfono y ya no se me ocurre nada. Sabiendo el pineado la conexion con el altavoz es directa y pensaba que el micro tambien pero no funicona. Pienso que es un problema de adaptacion de impedancias...pero no se como adptarlas, ¿alguna idea?
> gracias



Será tan directa ? No habrá que amplificar aunque sea un poco ?
Así, sin ver un circuito, a mí tampoco se me ocurre nada. 
Subite algún esquematico de lo que conectaste, dale !


----------



## judas (Sep 23, 2008)

gracias por la contestación   

ya lo conseguí. Tuve que hacerle un minicircuito de preamplificación. Un poco mas de chicha y funcionó correctamente.

gracias y un saludo


----------



## maximgrachev (Feb 3, 2011)

Podrias enviar los pasos que seguiste? Me gustaria hacer algo parecido. Coger unos auriculares con microfono con salida jack y conectarlos a un telefono mediante un rj11. Pero no tengo ni idea de conexion ni colores. Alguna ayuda? Muchas gracias!!


----------



## GTAmax (May 10, 2011)

Que tal, yo estoy pasando por lo mismo que vos con el tema del mic de los cascos. Podrías pasarme por favor el circuito de pre que utilizaste? muchas gracias


----------

